# Fourth of July Philly Herf



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Pennsylvanians, New Jersians, Delawarians, and whoever else wants to be considered unite!

celebrate this country's independence with a BBQ HERF that you KNOW wil rock!

place : justinphilly's back yard
date : wed july 4th
time : 12:00 till whenever

all are invited.....

who's in?

post here..

no crying either. everyone is off wed and thurs! and you can tell me you didn't have a great time last time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I can make it. :tu


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

dogs allowed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Lance said:


> dogs allowed?


You'll have to ask Jo


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Lance said:


> dogs allowed?


you can bring the dog.. just know the back yard is only 1/2 fenced.. so maybe bring a rope or leash.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

meh, the dog can stay at home. she is a pain in the ass anyway

count kathleen and me in. we will be there until about 4 probably.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I had a GREAT time last time.....Thanks again
As for July 4th. 

I think Linda & I may stop by for an hour or 2 but then have to be off to prior commitments.

If that is ok with you Justin?

B:ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Bring Anyone You Want....


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bumpzor!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If I only lived closer . :ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

wish i could but have to work on thursday.besides its a long drive. maybe next time im in philly. 


stinkie


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I have to work until 1:00 PM and it's a long drive; but, I'd be a damn fool to miss one of your shindigs! Since I probably couldn't make until going on 3:00 PM, how long is "whenever"?

Steve


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Isombitch said:


> I have to work until 1:00 PM and it's a long drive; but, I'd be a damn fool to miss one of your shindigs! Since I probably couldn't make until going on 3:00 PM, how long is "whenever"?
> 
> Steve


it seems like 3:00 is the new 12:00, as i am hearing that is the time people plan to arrive.. lance says 12 or 1 is his arrival, but chris, dan, wilson, me, you??, and im sure others will be there all night..

so stop by when you want, you remember how to get here?


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> it seems like 3:00 is the new 12:00, as i am hearing that is the time people plan to arrive.. lance says 12 or 1 is his arrival, but chris, dan, wilson, me, you??, and im sure others will be there all night..
> 
> so stop by when you want, you remember how to get here?


Oh yeah, piece of cake without stopping in mahogs first!

So I'm in for tomorrow! :ss

You seem to have weather control for your herfs. Forecast is mostly cloudy and cool with 10% chance of rain! The last one was nearly the same. :tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Isombitch said:


> You seem to have weather control for your herfs. Forecast is mostly cloudy and cool with 10% chance of rain! The last one was nearly the same. :tu


yeah, i got connections.. dont forget about the fireworks... last time we had them, and i think we should have some tomorrow


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm sleepin over!:tu


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

well if everyone is coming at 3 I will probably push back our arrival until 2ish.

Whats the plan for fireworks? Is there a place to watch, or do you have something planned for your place?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be the early bird and try to make it by 1 since I have to leave around 4-4:30


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Things took a downturn for me. Gotta work until 4PM now and I'll see how my achin' back is later and go from there. If I don't make it smoke one for me!

Steve


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I just got off work and I'm beat. We were very busy today and this old body is talkin' at me. I hope everyone has a great time. See ya next time, I hope. 

Steve


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry I had to back out at the last minute. I hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the great food, smokes and the invite.


----------

